# Glasgow Wireless College



## Johnerwalker (Apr 4, 2021)

Just joined up so might be a bit rusty but am ex GWC and several years R/O with Alfred Holts on Blue Funnel and Glen line ships. Are there any other ex GWC radio officers out there ?

I recently have had a superb model made of the MV Laomedon and happy to share images of it.

John/Jack Walker


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard John/Jack.. 
Went to Leith Nautical and also joined GTZB with Laomedon GPVP my first ship coasting in March 1956...


----------



## Johnerwalker (Apr 4, 2021)

I was home trade on Laomedon September 1960 for about 2 weeks. She was a beautiful ship.Then I went on Tantalus for a fantastic complete round the world voyage of 5 months ie Liverpool to Houston Texas to east coast US ports then Hong Kong etc and a fantastic trip home paying off in New York returning on the Queen Mary. My last ship was coasting on the Glenogle in 1963. I was 2 R/O on 15 Glen Line and Blue Funnel ships. It wasn't a long time with A Holts but it had a huge influence on my future life. After a year ashore as a technician with Scottish Hydro I was fed up and emigrated to Toronto, got into University and never looked back. Now at 79 and retired I live in a lovely small seaside town in Australia called Port Fairy, Victoria. 

I had a superb model of the Laomedon built and once I have figured out how to add it to this email I'll end a photo of it.

Tell me more about yourself.

Jack


----------



## San remo (Feb 12, 2021)

Johnerwalker said:


> Just joined up so might be a bit rusty but am ex GWC and several years R/O with Alfred Holts on Blue Funnel and Glen line ships. Are there any other ex GWC radio officers out there ?
> 
> I recently have had a superb model made of the MV Laomedon and happy to share images of it.
> 
> John/Jack Walker


My Father was a chief officer with the Blue funnel line and served on both blue funnel and Glen line ships


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnerwalker said:


> I was home trade on Laomedon September 1960 for about 2 weeks. She was a beautiful ship.Then I went on Tantalus for a fantastic complete round the world voyage of 5 months ie Liverpool to Houston Texas to east coast US ports then Hong Kong etc and a fantastic trip home paying off in New York returning on the Queen Mary. My last ship was coasting on the Glenogle in 1963. I was 2 R/O on 15 Glen Line and Blue Funnel ships. It wasn't a long time with A Holts but it had a huge influence on my future life. After a year ashore as a technician with Scottish Hydro I was fed up and emigrated to Toronto, got into University and never looked back. Now at 79 and retired I live in a lovely small seaside town in Australia called Port Fairy, Victoria.
> 
> I had a superb model of the Laomedon built and once I have figured out how to add it to this email I'll end a photo of it.
> 
> ...


 We may have crossed somewhere I spent most of 1960 on the Ulysses. Not quite the same as yours. I did two trips on the Far East to East Coast US. It then changed to around the world but I had done my time and was relieved in Hong Kong and repatriated on the Alcinous, we arrived back in UK on Boxing Day. I live on the Mornington Peninsula,must.


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

Johnerwalker said:


> Just joined up so might be a bit rusty but am ex GWC and several years R/O with Alfred Holts on Blue Funnel and Glen line ships. Are there any other ex GWC radio officers out there ?
> 
> I recently have had a superb model made of the MV Laomedon and happy to share images of it.
> 
> John/Jack Walker


I was at GWC 65/66 then MIMCO, Leith 72 for Radar, Plymouth 74 ETO, North Sea oil rigs 82 as R/O then IT then Chief Electrician. Moved to DSV's 93 and retired 2016 as Chief Electrical Engineer/ETO. So 50 years at sea and last 20 on same ship which still holds world record for deepest ever commercial saturation dive. It was fun...


----------



## Moonship (Sep 2, 2009)

Johnerwalker said:


> Just joined up so might be a bit rusty but am ex GWC and several years R/O with Alfred Holts on Blue Funnel and Glen line ships. Are there any other ex GWC radio officers out there ?
> 
> I recently have had a superb model made of the MV Laomedon and happy to share images of it.
> 
> John/Jack Walker


Hello John
I was a student at the GWC in 1959/1960. When were you there? I have a vague recollection of a student with the same or similar name.

Hugh Mooney


----------



## Ssmdaviid (Jan 4, 2022)

I attended GWC from late 59 until 62 too Michael time in dance halls and snooker rooms some names remember were David Reece big Khan the rich Asian Bill Cow John Rudduck Alfie Johnston Hugh Brown David Macpherson and lots more , eventually passed PMG sailed with MIMCO for five years Border tanker , China coast tramp 2 year trip then City of Glasgow cape run for two years joined SSM as R/O clerk doing ships wages and porter account was hard work at first but made you feel much more involved and rewarded redundant (vol) 1984 bought Insurance agency and retired 2000 still fit and healthy in home town Kilmarnock , meet up with ex SSM men weekly in pub Glasgow it’s fab the stories never end


----------

